# Piper's "Rest and Rejuvenation Modules"



## Steve Curtis (Sep 9, 2010)

This accountability form was referenced in another thread:

http://www.desiringgod.org/media/pdf/pastors_accountability_form.pdf

I was curious about the Rest and Rejuvenation Modules mentioned in the footnotes. It appears that they divide the work week into three modules per day - morning, afternoon, and evening - to equal 21 modules per week. Apparently, it is assumed that the pastor will be ministering on Sunday and that Saturday is not part of the normal work week.

The pastors are encouraged to take 7-10 modules off per week. In the example given, pastors take off all of Friday (3 modules) and then take off another 4-7 modules per week. Unless my math is wacky, that means that a pastor could take off every evening (Mon-Fri) and every afternoon but one during the week (say Tues-Fri).

Am I missing something? Is anyone here familiar enough with Piper's ministry to be able to clarify? There is a link to a handbook, but it is broken.


----------



## Brother John (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve, 
I could also be wrong since I just came across this sheet but I think your math is off. If I am figuring this correctly the pastors are still working a longer or same as usual work week they simply have the ability to slide there off time around. 

7 days a week with 3 modules a day equals 21 total modules.
One day Sabbath Rest is 3 modules and Wed night teaching is 1 module that would leave you with one module off on Mon, Tue, Thur, Fri for a total of 4 modules and 2 more modules off on Sat with a grand total of 10 modules off. (Or any other innumerable options that they could configure)

My take was that they will be expected to take one sabbath day of rest (3 modules) while still "working" six days that week. I would imagine that everyone would consider preaching/teaching/leading worship on the Lords Day AM and PM as a pastors work. Then add in Wed night teaching, visitation, counseling, studying, writing, etc... I see these guys as very busy and the modules is a way that they make sure there pastors do not neglect there families or burn out. Like I said I may be totally missing it also.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Sep 9, 2010)

Gotcha. I didn't invest enough time in my consideration. Thanks for bringing clarity.


----------

